# Women Self Defense - 1947



## RTKDCMB (Dec 14, 2013)

Found this one online, thought it was worth sharing.

http://www.martialartstube.net/women-self-defense-1947/


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 14, 2013)

This looks like the old woman's self defense course taught by Dan Zan Ryu instructors. Henry Okazaki developed this course in the 20s.


----------



## seasoned (Dec 14, 2013)

Nice video, thanks for posting............


----------



## frank raud (Dec 17, 2013)

Makalakumu said:


> This looks like the old woman's self defense course taught by Dan Zan Ryu instructors. Henry Okazaki developed this course in the 20s.



Was there much Danzan ryu in New York City in the 40's?

Apparently Lou Leonard spent time in San Diego, so ignore previous comment.


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 17, 2013)

A lot of those techniques are sprinkled around our various lists now, but most of them are located on the Goshin no Kata list and are still very close to what we still practice.  I'm always interested to see how these things change.  I've belonged to two DZR organizations now and both have closely shared lineages, but some of the techniques are very different.


----------

